
The Frustration and Loneliness of Server-Side JavaScript Development (2016) - shanemhansen
https://kev.inburke.com/kevin/one-year-of-node-js/?reddit
======
peter-m80
So you are blaming the language for your bugs, bad design, bad testing
practices and poorly choosed libraries. I guess your code was overall shitty
and the Go team did a better job, but this is not node fault.

~~~
twelve40
Granted I didn't follow a lot of the links in that post, since you mentioned
it, could you point out anything appallingly shitty in particular that may
indicate that most of his troubles were self-inflicted? To me nothing much
stood out except perhaps staying too close to bleeding edge for no specified
reason.

